
What's the best way to convert HTML to PDF in 2018? - npad
https://medium.com/paperplane-app/whats-the-best-way-to-convert-html-to-pdf-in-2018-4da8d2c85d7
======
FetchBen
There are indeed a wealth of HTML to PDF solutions out there... In fact, I
created yet another one.

[https://fetchpdf.com](https://fetchpdf.com)

FetchPDFs focus is on the template designer, which can be linked to or
embedded to allow customisation of your outputs at scale (e.g. if you need to
provide _all_ of your users with the ability to customise their PDF outputs
from your service).

------
ColinWright
So not getting a mention are htmldoc, pandoc, LibreOffice in headless mode,
and probably several others. I routinely use htmldoc and it's perfect for my
needs.

YMMV.

~~~
npad
Thanks, I wasn't aware of htmldoc or that LibreOffice had a headless mode.

It does seem like htmldoc doesn't support CSS which is going to be a blocker
for a lot of people.

Pandoc is definitely worth considering but I didn't include it as I believe it
just delegates it's PDF rendering to a configurable engine like LaTeX,
weasyprint or wkhtmltopdf.

~~~
ColinWright
I've used LO without an interface, but I don't know how effective it will be
in general. It's very likely that the ones I mention are limited in their CSS
or JS support, but my context doesn't use them (much) so I've got a _much_
wider choice of things I can use.

In my context I'm producing documents that need to be displayed in both
contexts, so I steer clear of things that are primarily HTML.

